# Logitech Webcam C922 Pro - 60 FPS einstellen - aber wie?



## Fillmore (23. März 2019)

Hallo Forum,

ich versuche verzweifelt die 60 FPS mit der Webcam zu bekommen.
Das diese nur in 720p verfügbar sind, ist mir klar. Jedoch klappt es nur selten. Irgendwie stellt die Webcam sich oft auf 30 FPS ein.
Habe in OBS und MAGIX alle möglichen Settings versucht. Es klappt nur selten und wenn, dann nur einmal. Sobald man irgend etwas ändert wie Helligkeit etc. - sofort 30 FPS.

Hat einer ne Idee ??

Danke


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. März 2019)

Die Voraussetzungen aus dem FAQ von LogiTech werden erfüllt?

Einen stabilen Stream von 720p/60 fps aufrechterhalten
Um einen stabilen Stream von 720p/60 fps mit Ihrer Webcam aufrechtzuhalten, versuchen Sie Folgendes:

    Für beste Resultate, stellen Sie sicher, dass die Beleuchtungsstärke in Ihrer Umgebung über 300 Lux ist. 
    Stellen Sie sicher, dass sich alle Lichtquelle hinter der Kamera befinden und nicht hinter Ihnen.
    Verwenden Sie ein Führungslicht als Hauptlichtquelle, um Ihr Gesicht zu beleuchten.
    Verwenden Sie ein weicheres Fülllicht, um durch das Führungslicht hervorgerufene Schatten im Gesicht zu verringern.
    Beschränken Sie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf ein Minimum.
    Verwenden Sie natürliches oder weißes Licht, um für neutrale Farben zu sorgen.
    Versuchen Sie es mit einer Lichtquelle, deren Helligkeit sich einstellen lässt. 

HINWEIS: Wenn Sie ChromaCam benutzen, um Ihren Hintergrund zu ersetzen oder zu entfernen während Sie streamen, ist Ihre Auflösung auf 720p bei 30 fps begrenzt. 

C922 PRO STREAM WEBCAM - Logitech Support


----------



## Fillmore (23. März 2019)

Ja ist alles erfüllt. Greenscreen würde ohne richtige Ausleuchtung nicht klappen.

Nur mich wundert - mal kann er es, mal nicht. Irgendwo muss man doch was einstellen können um es zu "reproduzieren".

P.S. in der Vorschau selbst werden schon von der Quelle, also Webcam, keine 60 fps erreicht


----------



## Stueppi (23. März 2019)

Du musst in den Kamera Settings mit den Empfindlichkeits- und Helligkeitssettings rumspielen und darfst es nicht auf Automatisch lassen. Je weniger helligkeit die Kamera dazu mogeln muss, desto flüssiger wird das Bild und so erreichst du dann auch die 60 FPS.
Dann natürlich noch in OBS das capturen auf 60 stellen.


----------



## Fillmore (23. März 2019)

Habe es heute in OBS mal alles auf "Standard" gestellt.
Da wurden die 60 FPS "gefühlt" angezeigt.

Manchmal hat der Fokus etwas reguliert und war "empfindlich". Dann gab es kurz 30 FPS.

Muss wohl noch mehr Licht rein bringen 

Bei Tageslicht und Abendsonne läuft das flüssig.


----------

